# FS: baby Kribensis, FF: baby swordtails



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all,

We have some baby kribensis (born Easter long weekend...too young to sex) for sale, $1 each. And several billion orangey-red and black swordtails for free.

Send us a PM if you're interested!

- Ben & Sarah


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

bump for a nice couple....I got some swordtails from them, they are located near UBC.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i will take another billion of the sword tail please


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> i will take another billion of the sword tail please


Hahahaha! Well you know where to find us if you need more


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazingly, all swordtails are spoken for! Still lots of cute baby Kribs available though.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

TYVM for the swordtails! They are looking great


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Do you still have Kribensis available?


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes! We still have lots. They are almost 3 months old now....happy and healthy.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

great... where can i pick up from? call me... 604.506.3300.

Cheers!

Hayden


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

have any kribs left?


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep. We still have quite a few young ones available. PM if interested. Thanks!


----------

